# Robs viv's



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

Gave my room a good cleanup today.

Overview of the room:









Tanks on the right:









In those are: escudo, san cristobal, black yeans, blue yeans, guaramo, uyama and colon del drago.

Tanks on the left:









Here I have bastimentos, escudo, popa and colon del drago. 4 vivs are empty. They will house the escudo that live in the big tank in the living. They will make room for some paru soon. 

This is the viv in the living:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet room!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome room!!!! any pics of the inhabitants?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are the dimensions of the vivs?


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Love you're frog room, very clean and tidy


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I have just cleaned it  Thx.

Right side are 75x50x60 en left 65x45x60.


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

Few pics of my frogs

popa









colon juvi









fat daddy blue jeans









black jeans @ dinner plate









popa juvi, awesome coloration imho









escudo









basti


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice clean tanks and room...Great setup.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful setup! Where are you located?


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

The Netherlands


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice frog room. Very organized, orderly, and the tanks are impecable. Is your lighting INSIDE your tanks? I also like your Rack system you have setup. All the best setups ARE in the Netherlands. You know, there was an article in National Geographic in the early 90's that showed a BEAUTIFUL really tall display Pumilio vivarium and pics of soem of the frogs. That article, and that tank (in the Netherlands) is part of what got me started in this hobby.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful frog room! Love the clean lines and the large unobstructed viewing. 
This is close to my ideal frog room.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with pdfCrazy. I am interested in the rack. Are those sold in hardware stores?


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Is your lighting INSIDE your tanks?


Yes, I wanted the little heat the TL bulbs give inside the viv's. Winters can be quite cold over here. Another reason is that UV doesn't penetrate glass very well. I use Arcadia Natural Sunlight 2.0 for UV.



rigel10 said:


> I agree with pdfCrazy. I am interested in the rack. Are those sold in hardware stores?


Yup, they are normal racks they use in warehouses. Steel frame and hardboard shelfs.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

wow this is probably the neatest room I've seen on this forum. Everything is set up so well and the frog photos are great! Your paru tank is great looking too!


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats amazing. What a room!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've always seen Dutch frogroom with racks such as those solds by Dutch-Rana or ENT (so to speak), never with warehouse shelves. The result is very clean and modern, IMO. Could you post some other pic of your wonderful frogroom, please? (And some pics of frogs, obviously, thanks). Greetings


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did you make the shelving or did you buy it? i love the setup hopefully i can get something like this setup for myself someday


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

Bought it as a kit.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn Europeans! Showing up us ham fisted Americans... Lol 

Fantastic looking room. Almost exactly what I'd like my frog room to look like once the wife and I settle in some place. Super clean tanks, everything tidy and in its place. Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd love to see a larger FTS of each tank sometime.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What kit was it?


----------



## Huigie (Sep 5, 2011)

Made a few subtle changes. Removed the broms on the right to create a little more open floor for my future ground dwellers.


----------

